# Spotted in N. Fla: 2012 TB white/black stripes/black wheels/red trim



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

Coming home on 95 last night north of Jacksonville I paced a killer TB and would love to find photos/specs on it. Also would like to thank dude for saving me from multiple tickets on the way. 

Car was white with black stripes surrounded by red trim. Wheels were black with red trim. Definitely looked dropped. Navy plate. It was the baddest Beetle I've ever seen and would love to know specs! Sound familiar to anyone here?


----------



## arauj51c (Jan 22, 2013)

*Haha you got me*

I've been wanting to reply to this but haven't gotten the chance til now.
Specs: Stg 1 ECU, Stg1/2 CAIntake, FK Coilovers. Nothing much because I am going into "saving mode" for now and also not trying to void my warranty.

You're welcome, glad you were ticketless as well.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Pic no worky (or my work is blocking them). You've got to make it 'public' on Facebook or upload to hosting site (photobucket.com, flikr, etc).


----------



## arauj51c (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## arauj51c (Jan 22, 2013)

Ahhhh!!! This ain't working for me...sorry


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

arauj51c said:


> Ahhhh!!! This ain't working for me...sorry


Fixed it for you. In photobucket, you need to the click on the "Image Link" on the right side of the screen. It will automatically copy all the code you need, just paste it in the 'reply' window here (no need to use the IMG code, just paste).

It's easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## arauj51c (Jan 22, 2013)

Alright  thanks


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like you got some inspiration from the Abt beetle

Sharp looking though!


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

arauj51c said:


>


Looks fantastic man! I've actually been wanting to make the strip of chrome in the front lower grille red for a long time now. What did you use to make it red?


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

Haha wow how crazy is that I was able to find you here.

The car looked INSANE at speed that night. Definitely gave my little 3 wagon a workout just keeping up. Are you running a V1? There was one point you slowed hard and sure enough 1/4 mi up the road a trooper was camped out in the median pitch-black.

Curious what your thoughts were on me pacing you that far. Definitely a few times I figured I was trying to get shaken. You're a hell of a good driver and really made my trip home a breeze. 

Alex


----------



## arauj51c (Jan 22, 2013)

Yep, it was created with the ABT Beetle in mind.


----------



## arauj51c (Jan 22, 2013)

Skidmark said:


> Haha wow how crazy is that I was able to find you here.
> 
> The car looked INSANE at speed that night. Definitely gave my little 3 wagon a workout just keeping up. Are you running a V1? There was one point you slowed hard and sure enough 1/4 mi up the road a trooper was camped out in the median pitch-black.
> 
> ...


I'm going to say no to the V1 since I'm not sure what that is. But I was trying to shake you, nothing personal, but you were not the only one to follow me that night. It was fun tho, having the company. That FL to VA drive gets lonely and it was entertaining being a lead car.


----------



## arauj51c (Jan 22, 2013)

I was just getting creeped out ppl were trying to follow and rob me or something


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

Haha, awesome. I tried to keep a safe distance and be as courteous as possible. You made the trip fly by.

V1 = Valentine 1 radar detector. If not a V1 mind if I ask what you're running? It sure seemed to work!


----------



## arauj51c (Jan 22, 2013)

Skidmark said:


> Haha, awesome. I tried to keep a safe distance and be as courteous as possible. You made the trip fly by.
> 
> V1 = Valentine 1 radar detector. If not a V1 mind if I ask what you're running? It sure seemed to work!


Ohh, right!!! I use the Escort X50 Passport 8500. It has never let me down and is great at letting me know when there is sneaky cops...even at my cruising speeds


----------

